# Confusion re: Canning Raw Pack Chicken



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ball Blue Book says to add broth (or water). NCHFP says add NO liquid.

Why the discrepancy?

Also, how does using no liquid affect the final product?

Thanks.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

So far I've only raw packed without liquid. The chicken makes it's own broth although it usually only comes about half way up the jar.

The chicken that sticks out above the liquid line will oxidize a little bit, but that doesn't effect the taste at all. You get something like the canned product you'd buy in the store, although I think it's a little drier, but it tastes better.

The discrepancy between the two sources may be the aesthetic issue.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've tried both ways, and prefer the raw pack method.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ah, that makes sense. I get a little worried about safety when I read conflicting instructions. Just wanted to verify.

Thanks, Prickle!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

jmtinmi said:


> I've tried both ways, and prefer the raw pack method.


Raw pack....meaning no liquid? 

I followed BBB's instructions for raw pack _with_ liquid (actually, they call for liquid for both packing methods, hot or raw).


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Raw pack, no liquid. I do beef cubes and chicken this way. I think it is 10# pressure for 75 minutes in pints.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Got it. Thanks, Jmtinmi! I've still got more chicken to process, so I'll be giving it a try. :thumb:


----------

